# R32 Loom for Gearbox



## CRDR32 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all, I need the little wiring loom that plugs into the gearbox for the reverse and neutral switches. Previous owner looks to have pulled the engine without unplugging and ripped the loom in half and now the 'gearbox' end is missing from the car. As a result I have no reverse lights


----------

